# propane bbq set up



## donatello (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, Hope someone here can help me. recently moved to KL and brought a small propane bbq with me. I need to find somewhere to purchase a regulator which will connect to local propane bottle. Recommendations of where I can purchase the local standard regulator for a gas(propane) bbq is appreciated. If you can also recommend best place to purchase and refill propane gas bottles that would be great too.

Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

If you are looking for the standard regulator, you may find it in almost every hypermarket. 

Depending on where you live, I will assume that you are in KL area, so you may pay a visit to Megamall, where is are shops like Dr Diy, or Hardware shop, even Aeon Big also.

On the other hand, If you are looking for something that is not easy to find, you may search it online on websites like, Lelong (Domestic), Taoboa (China)


----------



## donatello (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I am just looking for a standard regulator that is compatible with the local fitting on a 10kg propane bottle. Ideally a regulator with a barb fitting that I can insert into the gas hose from the bbq and secure with a hose clamp. Will try the local shops before going online. 
I did try calling one of the PETRONAS Gas locations and they did not seem to be able to help me


----------



## donatello (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, 
To any of you who are using a gas bbq here in KL - who do you order your propane from? What are the prices? Do they deliver?

Any advice is appreciated.

BR,

Don


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

You can't get propane in Malaysia, you have to adapter your grill to use LG. I cut my hose and used an regular LP regulator. The grill I brought was set up to use either propane or LG by changing the nozzles. If you don't have a converter kit you can drill out the nozzle to about twice the diameter.


----------

